# April 2011 PE Exam



## darius (Mar 9, 2011)

Hi, I was just wondering if somebody else experienced what recently happened to me. It's first time I am applying for the PE examination.

I submitted my papers before dead line Dec 17 2010. Checking online few days ago found out my exam was cancelled. Got the letter yesterday from the board saying that the experience needs to be from a supervisor at least 48 months (in my case). The other 3 recommendations don t count that much.

I do have the required experience but since I didn’t t know exactly what they need; I didn’t put minimum 48 from supervisor. So they canceled my exam.

I revised the application with the right experience dates and submitted again.

Can I still sit for April examination? In the letter is saying that if I submit in 90 days I could sit for October 2011. I really would like to sit for April 2100. Do I have any chance?

Thanks for reading and replying.


----------



## sac_engineer (Mar 9, 2011)

darius said:


> Hi, I was just wondering if somebody else experienced what recently happened to me. It's first time I am applying for the PE examination. I submitted my papers before dead line Dec 17 2010. Checking online few days ago found out my exam was cancelled. Got the letter yesterday from the board saying that the experience needs to be from a supervisor at least 48 months (in my case). The other 3 recommendations don t count that much.
> 
> I do have the required experience but since I didn’t t know exactly what they need; I didn’t put minimum 48 from supervisor. So they canceled my exam.
> 
> ...


I think you might be out of luck for the April exam since it's only a month away. I'm surprised that they waited this long to tell you about the experience requirement. You should call the PE Board in your state and confirm what they need. The experience requirement should be 48 months total, not just from one supervisor. If you honestly have 48 month of qualified engineering experience up to and including the date that you sent the application, then you should have a strong case to be able to take the exam in April. However, if this information wasn't clearly shown on your application, then I doubt they will be able to accommodate you. You can only sit for the exam if and only if you receive the letter from the Board with your ID number and instructions. This letter is what permits you to enter the exam room.

Let us know what happens. I'm sure your experience will be valuable for future exam takers.


----------



## darius (Mar 9, 2011)

OK, let's make it a little clearer.

Total real experience in California is 49 months just before the deadline December 17 2010. The time I filled out all the applications, my boss (main supervisor) was out of town. So I got one recommendations from an ex coworker as a supervisor for 25 months and the others three recommendations were from other engineers (consultant or review work) (48 months, 32 months and 25 months). What they said is that I need at least one from a supervisor with 48 months. So, today I submitted the fifth one from my boss showing 49 months and was just wonder if they will still accept for April examination.

Thanks for your reply.


----------



## ellie_mm (Mar 9, 2011)

I've had the same experience, but they haven't sent me any letters yet.. I just saw that my registeration has been cancled &amp; am calling them 6 times a day to get an answer, but I just get the voicemail of the person in charge..

if it's the 48 month experience thing, why did they wait THIS LONG to tell us about it??? everybody plans their life &amp; work around this exam, and then just like that you have to wait another 6 months???

it's rediculous..

I'll update it here if I heard anything from them.. maybe my cancellation is due to sth else..?!?


----------



## erl53 (Mar 29, 2011)

darius said:


> OK, let's make it a little clearer.Total real experience in California is 49 months just before the deadline December 17 2010. The time I filled out all the applications, my boss (main supervisor) was out of town. So I got one recommendations from an ex coworker as a supervisor for 25 months and the others three recommendations were from other engineers (consultant or review work) (48 months, 32 months and 25 months). What they said is that I need at least one from a supervisor with 48 months. So, today I submitted the fifth one from my boss showing 49 months and was just wonder if they will still accept for April examination.
> 
> Thanks for your reply.



You will not be able to sit in April. I had a similar problem and I had to resubmit.


----------



## darius (Apr 5, 2011)

I am not able to sit for April examination because of that reason. Hopefully I will for October. Good luck everyone in few days.


----------

